# Only job besides disability is rideshare



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I am on Social Security Disability I do not pay any taxes. Can I still get a tax return with my losses from driving rideshare? In my opinion how can you get a refund if you never paid taxes. Some people say I can't get a refund even though I never paid you don't get any taxes during the year. If this question doesn't make sense I can go further.

Thanks in advance


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Your rideshare deductions would reduce your tax liability, but you wouldn't get any money back from those losses. Also, are you on SSI or SSDI? If on SSI, you may also have compromised your eligibility through excessive earnings.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

louvit said:


> I am on Social Security Disability I do not pay any taxes. Can I still get a tax return with my losses from driving rideshare? In my opinion how can you get a refund if you never paid taxes. Some people say I can't get a refund even though I never paid you don't get any taxes during the year. If this question doesn't make sense I can go further.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Only if you qualify for a "refundable tax credit". These are some of the common refundable tax credits:

Additional Child Tax Credit
Earned Income Tax Credit EITC
Health Coverage Tax Credit
Small Business Health Care Tax Credit


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

Don't think I qualify for any of that. In 2016 I only drove 2 months and made $1,800. I ended up with $140 refund which they did give me. This year I have a larger refund coming but I don't know whether to do it or not. Social Security disability and Medicare is my income. The Medicare is like 110 a month which is taking out of my Social Security Disability Benefits automatically.



RedANT said:


> Your rideshare deductions would reduce your tax liability, but you wouldn't get any money back from those losses. Also, are you on SSI or SSDI? If on SSI, you may also have compromised your eligibility through excessive earnings.


 I make sure I do not go over the $840 a month I'm allowed to make. And it is Social Security disability. I honestly can't drive more than a couple hours a day anyway.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

louvit said:


> Don't think I qualify for any of that. In 2016 I only drove 2 months and made $1,800. I ended up with $140 refund which they did give me. This year I have a larger refund coming but I don't know whether to do it or not. Social Security disability and Medicare is my income. The Medicare is like 110 a month which is taking out of my Social Security Disability Benefits automatically.
> 
> I make sure I do not go over the $840 a month I'm allowed to make. And it is Social Security disability. I honestly can't drive more than a couple hours a day anyway.


Is the $840 after or before deductions ?


----------



## Chesty0311 (Jan 18, 2018)

Is this reported monthly to the irs or is it yearly?


----------

